
Sexism at Uber from female management #UberStory - contactkeala
https://medium.com/@contactkeala/sexism-at-uber-from-female-management-uberstory-238874075bbb#.utae8rnrg
======
pencilpup223
It just keeps getting worse, doesn't it.

